# Morning all,



## looplisa (Mar 2, 2013)

Morning all, so nice to let the girls out in the sun and dry weather for a change. Loving this feeder in the competition


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Where are you located? Its been nasty for the whole week where I am. Nothing but snow squalls and just plain nasty winter weather. Keep telling myself Spring is coming, Spring is coming but it sure it taking its sweet time arriving. Course where I am, its not unusual to still be getting snow through April. Yuck!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good morning to you as well  . Next week we're suppose to get 40 degree day, we're so excited lol. We still have a foot or so of snow on the ground that needs to melt.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good morning, and welcome.


----------



## looplisa (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm in the uk near Leicester, we've ha a lovely sunny day for spring on its way


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

glad to see the back of winter.


----------

